# Drfosters,Smith coupons anyone got?



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

My friend nycsicktank and his friends and me are planning a big order.

Does anyone here have the 15% coupon word?
Anyone? Ill give you free plants :smile: 


Thanks in advance


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Man i got ripped off they didnt give me a new one. That sucks I guess I need to call them to get it.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Dunno about 15%, that wouldn't be bad... here are some less attractive ones:

http://www.couponheaven.com/merchant.cfm/drsfostersmith


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks wp i just saved $10!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Did you get both applied? It would let me only do one... maybe depends on the order volume.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

i tried both but it would only let me use one aswell. my order total was $126 before the coupon was applied.


----------



## ovenmit331 (Mar 27, 2007)

bsmith782 said:


> i tried both but it would only let me use one aswell. my order total was $126 before the coupon was applied.


what'd ya get?

and i think i may use these coupons for some excel and eco...


----------



## Contrast (Dec 15, 2007)

Wasserpest said:


> Dunno about 15%, that wouldn't be bad... here are some less attractive ones:
> 
> http://www.couponheaven.com/merchant.cfm/drsfostersmith


Thanks, I just saved 10 bucks.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Wass, just saved me 10 as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## spdskr (Nov 14, 2005)

Just used the $5 coupon this morning. Thanks for the info! roud:


----------

